# world-pharma.org



## flushingboy123 (Mar 16, 2013)

hey, i'm doing this review on world-pharma. Those guys doing reports on scam steroid sellers. These guys are legit. I got mine in exactly 8 days. I was sceptical and kept emailing them. I'm shocked how these guys are legit. Trust me I did source checks and was always doubting reviews. Reading that they are scammers etc...Trust me I have pics so email me for more info.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 16, 2013)

*nice to hear you are happy,please post pics!*


----------



## flushingboy123 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Pics*



world-pharma.org said:


> *nice to hear you are happy,please post pics!*





these are the pics guys!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 17, 2013)

*nice pic,nice stock,i see you are ready!*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 18, 2013)

WP shop distribute each month a large quantity of free gear via lottery, probably some of the sponsors cant sell this amount of products which are donate by WP.


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

Wp gear is KILLER well worth the coin if you have it IMO


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 18, 2013)

*We sale only best gmp made prods!*


----------



## bxbad1 (May 13, 2013)

*G2g*

Yes I am a newbie when it comes to POSTING...Not the industry  but I wanted to speak the truth on these guys since there is so much I have read about whether or not they are legit...Just trying to help a Bro out

Hesitant to place an order at first with all the bad sites out there it was hard to know who to troubleshoot. I am glad I did. Went back and forth by email always getting quick responses. My order was fairly large and I was worried about it not making it to Texas. I received my order plus a bonus that they gave me in about 14 days still waiting on two items which I have been told are on their way no worries. I have seen people complain about prices well you have to pay for the good stuff and I have validated everything I bought with companies and all my products are 100% legit. I will def buy from here again as well as Recommend them all my friends. Thanks for being real and thanks for the quick shipping! Customer for life!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2013)

bxbad1 said:


> Yes I am a newbie when it comes to POSTING...Not the industry  but I wanted to speak the truth on these guys since there is so much I have read about whether or not they are legit...Just trying to help a Bro out
> 
> Hesitant to place an order at first with all the bad sites out there it was hard to know who to troubleshoot. I am glad I did. Went back and forth by email always getting quick responses. My order was fairly large and I was worried about it not making it to Texas. I received my order plus a bonus that they gave me in about 14 days still waiting on two items which I have been told are on their way no worries. I have seen people complain about prices well you have to pay for the good stuff and I have validated everything I bought with companies and all my products are 100% legit. I will def buy from here again as well as Recommend them all my friends. Thanks for being real and thanks for the quick shipping! Customer for life!



*
Thanks for honest reviews!*


----------

